# Angeln für Anfänger - aber Wo und Wann?



## _JinZo_ (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch in der Angelei. Über 2 Urlaube in Schweden und damit kleinere Angelausflüge hab ich mittels Spinn- und Schleppangeln einige Hechte, Forellen und Barsche gefangen und bin nun ziemlich heiß. 
Mit 2 Freunden möchte ich im kommenden Jahr einen richtigen Angelurlaub in Norwegen - am liebsten an den Fjorden mit einen kleinem Boot machen. 

Meine Frage wäre wo kann man als Anfänger gut hin? 
Sind die Gebiete nahe bzw. südl. von Oslo geeignet oder muss man noch 500km weiter in den Westen bzw. Osten?
Gibt es abgesehn von Wassertemperatur/tiefe grundsätzlich Jahreszeiten die es einem einfacher machen?

Ich hoffe meine Fragen sind nicht zu banal, und danke für die Hilfe!
lg
JinZo


----------



## Loobic (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln für Anfänger - aber Wo und Wann?*

Also wir haben am Anfang immer erst Südnorwegen besucht, nicht zu weite Anreise, weniger Kosten, leichtere Ausrüstung, mehr Zeit zum Angeln...
Dort ist der Fisch vllt. kleiner oder seltener (Gerücht), aber fürs Lernen, den Kochtopf abends und etwas Spaß beim Angeln reicht es da immer. Meist zieht es einen dann später doch noch woanders hin, mit mehr Erfahrung, besserer Ausrüstung etc.
Im Sommer Makrelen, sonstige Zeiten Pollack, Dorsch und Köhler. Dorsch soll um Mrz./April am besten sein (viel Fisch nah an der Küste zum Laichen), das musst Du Dir aber noch von jemand anderem bestätigen lassen, zu der Zeit ist es uns immer zu kalt gewesen 
Sinnvoll ist immer ein Angelreisen-Anbieter, da bekommst Du viel Informationen (sogar vieles vorab), meist eine mehr oder weniger gute Einweisung vor Ort usw. (Empfehlungen bitte per PN erfragen).
Ausrüstung musst Du mal sehen, Spinnruten fürs Blinkern (Sommer oder ufernah, oder oder oder), etwas schwerere Ausrüstung zum Pilken oder Jiggen. Schnur wird oft zu dick gewählt, dann kommt man schlechter runter... Ich setze so dünne Schnur wie nur möglich ein (im Süden geflochten bis max. 0,20mm, für Spinnrute sogar nur bis max. 0,12mm+Vorfach aus Mono als Schutz), aber es kostet natürlich auch mal hin und wieder einen Köder, den man sonst evtl. gelöst bekommen hätte, man weiß es nicht. Ködergewichte ist auch schwer zu sagen, ich hab Blinker von 10 - 45 Gramm im Einsatz, Pilker von 75 - 400 Gramm, je nach Tiefe, Strömung etc. (Man braucht dann auf einmal doch mehr Gewicht als erwartet).
Bitte langsam an alles herantasten, ich hoffe Du hast etwas Bootserfahrung. Petri!


----------



## _JinZo_ (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln für Anfänger - aber Wo und Wann?*

Hey! Danke für die Infos! Hast du denn Tipps für eine bestimme Gegend in der man sich Informieren kann?
Leider nur Erfahrung im unmotorisiertem Bereich : /


----------



## Lumina (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln für Anfänger - aber Wo und Wann?*

Hallo,
fahre doch mit einem Angelreiseanbieter mit. Knurri hier aus dem AB kann ich persönlich empfehlen. Er fährt mehrere Stellen im Jahr an. Das ist dann ein Rundumsorglospaket. Habe ich letztes auch gemacht, weil meine Mitreisenden ausgefallen sind.

Gruß Ingo

P.S. es gibt bestimmt noch gute Anbieter, aber die kenne ich nicht


----------



## _JinZo_ (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln für Anfänger - aber Wo und Wann?*

Ok Danke! Ich werd mich mal umhören!


----------

